# Introducing Our von Huerta Hof pup...and no you can't have her!



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

This is our reserved perfect puppy from Robin and Carlos Huerta. I feel like the luckiest girl alive. Robin listened to my desire for temperament above all else and picked this one out. Now I get pictures today to discover she also has the dark coloring and long coat I only dreamed about! Any suggestions for Z names? I found Zollette which means "lump" in Italian but not sure that is dignified enough for such a lovely pup! And yes there is a boy under that fluff!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHA! she closed her eyes to the flash!
She had been running out front with Michael.....BOTH were down for the count within a few minutes! LOL
Nothing cuter than a tired sleepy puppy AND a 4yr old.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

What a cutie! I like Ziva for a Z name.


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry, Robin: Don't know why it cut all the human heads off when I uploaded...but of course we know on this board everyone is only looking at the pup!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Ziva, Zeeva, Zolta, Zarian, Zara

She's beautiful!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What a cute pup... congrats.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a recent thread that was devoted to "Z" names for females 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/156143-z-name-female.html


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

zip 
zippy
Zephina
Zeezee
zandra


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a dog named Zelda.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Mrs. K had a dog named Zenzy i believe, I liked that name


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

mriedel said:


> zip
> zippy
> Zephina
> Zeezee
> zandra


 
haha zeezee is Zena's nickname. nice.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's beautiful and adorable!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Lin said:


> What a cutie! I like Ziva for a Z name.


I like Ziva too! She's a beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

She's adorable!! I know a dog named Zoya, but I'd probably just name her Zee


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful, I love the name Zoe.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lin said:


> What a cutie! I like Ziva for a Z name.


I was thinking the same. I love NCIS.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Zahara and Zelda​


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

She is beautiful! You must keep us updated with photos! I like Ziva


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know a doberman named Zephr. I kind of like that


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations she's a great looking pup! 
Zita, Zeta not sure if those were already suggested, but I like them. I like Ziva and Zelda too though. Keep us updated on her and which name your choose.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what a cutie !!!! I like Ziva to, as in Ziva the Diva)


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!!! Are you SURE you want her?? 
I like someone's suggestion of 'Zee' ... I thought that was amusing. 
I love Robin's pups ... would love to have one someday - they're top of my list! Just gotta figure out if i'm moving, when, where to, etc., etc... *grin*


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello and welcome! I too have a Huerta Hof pup, named Dos Equis...I just love him! 

Congrats on your girl! I like Ziva and Zephyr...I haven't seen the "Z" babies yet, but based on her they are cuties!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Zenyatta !


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zathura


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

She is cute!

First thing that came to mine was Zephania. Not sure if that's how it's spelled (I heard it listening to a book, not reading) but it was the name of a female angel, pronounced ze-FAH-nee-ah.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

what a beautiful girl!! 

Zoe
Zucca
Zara

That's all I got.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I like Zaza. Your pup is a beauty just like her!!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Now I have to narrow it down... I think she is beautiful and we can't wait to see her personality. Hope she is resting up b/c she is going to get smothered here!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

She is adorable!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> I have a dog named Zelda.


My good friend has a Shepherd named Zora  and her cats name is Zelda! 

I love that game!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

O.K. After all your wonderful suggestions...I accidently found a name on my own. My husband and kids are trying to figure out her call name. They are big fans of Lion King so I searched for lion names and found Zariel. It means lion princess which is exactly what she is! She is huge with long hair so I thought that was fitting! I want her call name to be Buttercup...but can't get my husband to agree with it. Since technically, she is his birthday present I guess HE thinks HE should name her!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I kinda like Zora.... 
That is one huge puppy.. Robin, I hope you are going to give me the ' nice lady' discount, because I am hoping my next female will come from you!


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

WaaaaiiiiT! There is a nice lady discount??? I'm a nice lady!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Monica! Hi Kristi!
You guys "kill me" LOL!
*sorry I haven't had a moment to talk Monica....I promise to call you tomorrow!!* 
Shoot....I just got home from work 40mins ago.....LONG DAY.

Monica...want an updated pic tomorrow of the "furry princess"?????
If you can make training this Saturday...we will be grilling too! YUM!

Kristi.....I will ALWAYS have a nice female for you...even if I have to give you the female I've kept for myself.....you just say the word!


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

Zariel's a very suiting name actually just by looking at your pup. I'm very sure she'll live up to her name when she grows up!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Robin i will gladly take a larger male off your hands! Shasta needs a little brother to kick her punk butt around! lol.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

KZoppa.....be careful what you "offer" LOL!
You should see the "bison boy" from our Y-litter......VERY, VERY nice!
He is THICK, and masculine.....
We put a puppy harness on his this past Sunday pm....and had him "pull" my 4 yr old grandson around the yard for ring training...OMG too funny.
Too bad he is really too young for the show in 3 weeks.....I'd love to enter him....*lil bad arse*.

*pics tomorrow of them*...as long as Monica or someone helps me post them.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> KZoppa.....be careful what you "offer" LOL!
> You should see the "bison boy" from our Y-litter......VERY, VERY nice!
> He is THICK, and masculine.....
> We put a puppy harness on his this past Sunday pm....and had him "pull" my 4 yr old grandson around the yard for ring training...OMG too funny.
> ...


 
Robin, i would totally take him! Long as he would be okay with the cats lol. Course the cats can be bullies if needed so he'd probably get his butt kicked by them a couple times lol. I like the thicker dogs. I can imagine him dragging your grandson all over lol. My daughter tried to "walk" Riley once and Riley totally spaced she was even there and dragged her a few feet before he choked himself out on his own collar! My daughter thought it was the best ride ever.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

I read the whole thread, all the time thinkin bout a name when I 1st saw your pic....
Zena (you know, warrior princess?) I know the spelling was different, but she looks like a warrior princess to me


----------



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)

My friend had a female shepherd and was a Chelsea football fan and called her Zola after a player


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I like that name Sue.......I will use it for a female in the litter!
Zola von Huerta Hof......sounds good.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

fam07 said:


> O.K. After all your wonderful suggestions...I accidently found a name on my own. My husband and kids are trying to figure out her call name. They are big fans of Lion King so I searched for lion names and found Zariel. It means lion princess which is exactly what she is! She is huge with long hair so I thought that was fitting! I want her call name to be Buttercup...but can't get my husband to agree with it. Since technically, she is his birthday present I guess HE thinks HE should name her!


I like Zariel


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Zavia


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Kristi...See the way Robin subtly avoided the whole "nice lady discount" topic
Robin: send me all the pics you want. I'll post for you. Hoping to see you VERY soon. We can't take the wait! Since she is a big girl, maybe I should get a harness for her to pull my loads of laundry around the house. I'm also hoping to teach her how to herd my 5 kids into a corner and "guard" them so I can have some peace and quiet. (Just kidding folks...kind of...) Got to get to work! Monica


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

fam07 said:


> I'm also hoping to teach her how to herd my 5 kids into a corner and "guard" them so I can have some peace and quiet. (Just kidding folks...kind of...) Got to get to work! Monica


That's the best job for a GSD I've ever heard of! Now if only I could convince the admins at school that I need a GSD to herd my students!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Monica - I drive to Freeport every Saturday for training at Huerta Hof, and I live in the Quad Cities...if you ever want to carpool, you could meet me in the QC and jump in my car with me if you want to save on gas since we are in the same neck of the woods.

Robin - Is your "Y" Bison boy the same one you had out during training on Saturday? If so...I like him...big, beautiful head.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

YEP!
Lil bison butt! 
I've been calling him Yetti....LOL! 
He is a tank for sure.....I REALLY like him, but like you know...we can't keep another male at this time. 
What a "trooper" he was on Saturday.....pulling Michael, and being handled by Jovie.....he strutted his stuff like a professional & a BIG boy!...and nice puppy drives!
ok...I gotta stop.....I CAN'T KEEP HIM> I CAN'T KEEP HIM>


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

LOL...yes, he certainly is a Yetti! He did a wonderful job! 

I need to build an addition on to my house for all the males I want to "take off of your hands" for you...good Lord, it would be bigger than my house!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow she is CUTE!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Robin.. I will let you know, prob. in a year or so when we move and have some land... two is enough for the space we have now!!!! And, my inlaws are in Crystal Lake, IL so I don't mind coming to pick one up  I can't wait... already giddy just talking about it!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the Yetti!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...158053-huerta-hof-yetti-big-y-litter-boy.html


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

Robin: Yetti is awesome....however as soon as I saw the picture I thought of Alf! Do you remember that T.V. show? He looks just like the alien puppet!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yup, i would take him. . .


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

I must say I experience a feeling of envy whenever I see everyone's GSD pups here. They all look amazing!


----------

